# Suche PG675



## jojo2 (7 August 2018)

Hi,

ich bastel privat zum Spaß mit diversen S5 Steuerungen und habe hier auch noch ein paar Eproms rumliegen. Die würde ich gerne nutzen können (ja ich weiß es gibt auch EEproms usw.) Es geht rein um den spieltrieb.

Hat jemand evtl. ein PG675 etc zu verkaufen?


----------



## MSommer (7 August 2018)

Hallo,
mit einem PG675 kann ich nicht dienen.
Ich habe aber noch 
1 PG750
1 PG685
bei mir im Keller ohne Zubehör "seit Jahrzehnten eingemottet". 
Vielleicht kannst Du auch solch ein Programmiergerät dafür deine Aktivitäten nutzen. 
Falls Interesse, melde Dich einfach.
Gruß Michael


----------



## edison (11 Januar 2019)

Ein PG720 hätte ich noch liegen


----------

